# [SOLVED] not clear



## abilenewillson (Aug 20, 2013)

i dont know what exactly an overclocking is can anyone explain??


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: not clear*

This should show you all the information you need:

Overclocking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: not clear*

overclocking is making the cpu or graphics card work faster than what the manufacturer has set it to run at. So for example my intel i2500k is a 3.3GHz cpu but I have made it run at 4.5GHz just by changing a few settings.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: not clear*

OC'ing, as noted, increases the speed of the component but it also stresses said components and voids warranties.
Newer components are far advanced making OC'ing basically useless except for increased benchmark numbers/bragging rights.
First and foremost, if you want to attempt OC'ing be certain your components are top quality and follow the procedures in the sticky posts at the top of this thread.


----------



## abilenewillson (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: not clear*

ohkk...thank you for making my concept clear


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------

